# [VZW] Dumb question



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

I know this has got to be dumber than a box of rocks, but where do I turn this notification off?








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Brian G said:


> I know this has got to be dumber than a box of rocks, but where do I turn this notification off?
> View attachment 29207
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You can't unless you use anycut to remove wifi offloading or have your phone stop remembering wifi


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Try the steps in this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30337-vzwmod-remove-wifi-pop-up-and-wifi-notification/


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

Ahhh, the magic question for our device. The only one thing about this phone that effin pisses me off. (other than VZW locking bootloader, lol)

Use 2nd method in the thread above, download that app and follow instructions. It worked for me, kinda.


----------

